# SocketConnection



## Lichtens (10. Apr 2007)

Wir entwickeln eine Anwendung in JavaME, die Daten mit einem Server austauscht. Hierzu wird eine SocketConnection aufgebaut.
Jetzt haben wir das MIDlet auf ein N93 installiert. Die Socketverbindung funktioniert solange das Handy über die WLAN Schnittstelle ins Internet geht. Sobald wir das ganze über einen Mobilfunkprovider machen ( T-Mobile, bzw Vodafone ) bekommen wir folgende Exception:
java.io.IOException: SymbianOS error = -34 : Allgemeiner Systemfehler

Kann jemand helfen? Zumindest warum dieser Fehler auftritt oder noch besser, wie ich ihn loswerden kann....

Der Fehler tritt auch bei anderen S60 3rd Ed Phones auf und ebenso bei UIQ.


----------



## Jockel (12. Apr 2007)

Zeig' doch mal den Code, der die Verbindung aufbaut. Ich hatte letztens ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings mit einer Bluetooth-Verbindung, wobei die Lösung alles andere als logisch war...


----------



## Lichtens (13. Apr 2007)

Danke für den Hilfsversuch.
Der Fehler lag in unserer Serversoftware. Der Port lief häufig überhaupt nicht. Jetzt kamen noch ein paar Zufälle zusammen, so dass wir das Problem auf das MIDlet geschoben haben.
Inzwischen läuft alles gut.

Gruß Lichtens


----------

